

World's oldest undeciphered writing - equilibrium
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19964786

======
JohnTh
the "oldest undeciphered writing" is controversial. 5000 BC is closer to us
than 5300 BC which Tartaria tables have. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tărtăria_tablets>

